# Cannibals!



## RAXL (Jul 9, 2004)

Russian Woman, Sons Accused of Cannibalism
Nov 17 11:25 PM US/Eastern
Email this story 

ROSTOV-ON-DON, Russia
  

A woman and her two teenage sons have been accused of strangling a man and eating his innards, police in southern Russia said Thursday. 

The woman and her sons were arrested this week on murder charges in the Rostov region town of Krasny Sulin, about 575 miles south of Moscow, regional police spokesman Alexei Polyansky said. 

Police believe they strangled a local man during an argument and ate his internal organs, he said. 

Polyansky said the suspects were being questioned and would be sent to a psychiatric clinic to undergo tests. The woman is in her late 30s and her sons were born in 1986 and 1989, he said. 

According to Polyansky, there has been no cannibalism cases in the Rostov region in more than 10 years. 

In 1992, Russia's worst serial killer, Andrei Chikatilo, was convicted of killing and mutilating 52 women and children in the region between 1978 and his arrest in 1990. The trial judge said that in some cases Chikatilo, who was later executed, had cut off victims' body parts and eaten them.


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

Yep, those stupid police officers certainly aren't going to notice a body with missing internal organs. That's the first thing they look for as far as evidence goes when trying to convict someone. Clever bunch of cannabalistic ****-kickers.


----------



## dougspaulding (May 22, 2004)

RAXL said:


> According to Polyansky, there has been no cannibalism cases in the Rostov region in more than 10 years.


Too bad - that would have been a great idea for a slogan for the Rostov Tourism Office:

*Come visit us in Rostov. Cannibal-free for ten years!*

Some folks just have to ruin it for the rest of us.


----------



## Anachronism (Apr 22, 2004)

RAXL said:


> A woman and her two teenage sons have been accused of strangling a man and eating his innards


I smell a sitcom!

~~Bill~~


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

Bill said:


> I smell a sitcom!
> 
> ~~Bill~~


LMFAO


----------

